# ASP email issue (550 must be authenticated)



## tobilehman (May 9, 2006)

(I am referring to *classic ASP and VBScript*, not ASP.NET)
I installed a package called ASP mail from Persits Software (http://www.aspemail.com) and I am trying to test sending an email via ASP with this form: http://tlehman.pastebin.com/708424
I have Exchange installed, but when I run http://localhost:8080/mail_test.asp, I get the form, so I proceed to try and send the message, and I get a nice little error message: *Error occurred: 550 must be authenticated*
I assume that this is an SMTP error, but I am not sure how to get exchange tweaked to let me send out messages.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I believe it is because your Exchange server probably has relaying disabled which it should have. You do not need Exchange server to send an email, jsut set up IIS's SMTP service.


----------

